# IOC threatens legal action over Rollkur video



## Mondy (15 August 2012)

Epona.tv, the Danish journalists responsible for showing that the photos of Cornelissen, Kittel, van der Meer, were anything but 'misleading' 'moments of time', are now being threatened by the IOC:

http://epona.tv/uk/news/show/artikel/ioc-legal-threat-over-ldr-video/?tx_ttnews[backPid]=388&cHash=6ebe34b1cf065c75c85fe6f8959abefa

The first chapter in this affair can be found here, including a link to the video in question:

http://epona.tv/uk/news/show/artikel/editorial-greenwich-mean-time/?tx_ttnews[backPid]=388&cHash=0778c014de4d35b935093880889cfe81

Danish newspapers have taken up the story.


----------



## Mondy (15 August 2012)

And if my non-existent PC-skills are on show again, follow the links on Epona's homepage:

http://epona.tv/uk/home/?no_cache=1


----------



## SusannaF (15 August 2012)

Blimey.
IOC not looking good...


----------



## stencilface (15 August 2012)

Whoa, surely rolkur should be seen in the same light as doping by the IOC?


----------



## Zuzan (15 August 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Whoa, surely rolkur should be seen in the same light as doping by the IOC?
		
Click to expand...

mmm I tried posting as much on the IOC FB page and it got taken down.. obviously the IOC have no more principles than the FEI..  Sigh

Quite obviously the IOC do not want this exposed any more than the FEI.  Frankly the IOC have swept infringements of Humans Rights under their burgeoning carpet so are hardly likely to be more principled about mere equines.


----------



## Foxy9212 (15 August 2012)

The practice of 'Rollkur' harks back to the long-abandoned use of the bearing-rein of "Black Beauty" fame and I fail to see what benefit trainers and riders hope to achieve by using this unnecessary and downright nasty method 'of' control.

In the sixties we were treated to the sight of over-bent show jumpers entering the ring, chins on chests and back-ends trailing out behind.  Unfortunately the quality of the horses in question was such that they jumped despite this handicap. There were many highly publicized cases of less than savory training methods that were the subject of penalties and reprimands that curbed the use of abuse during training. 

Whilst watching the Olympic dressage tests last week, it was obvious which horses were happily in self-carriage and which were not - backs and necks appeared stiff in most movements, particular in half-pass where there was little bend in the neck and quarters were trailing, albeit slightly. The whole point of dressage (schooling) is to produce a supple, athletic horse displaying a good outline in self-carriage and who responds to almost imperceptible aids.  I was happy to note that Valegro was relaxed, responsive and in self-carriage throughout his test.  I particularly noticed how still his tail was and how he remained 'on the bit' with not one sign of resistance or discomfort. How dreadful it would be should this horse, and others like him, be sold on to a rider who could countenance the practice of hyper-flexion for, no matter how carefully chosen a buyer may be, once passed on there can be no guarantees.

Congratulations to the reporters/photographers who brought the matter to the attention of the public: there have been many cries of "dressage is cruel to horses" from those who know little of the discipline and while the practice of unnecessary force is used in training rather than skillful, tactful horsemanship, it is very difficult to counter these accusations.

Fox


----------



## CalllyH (15 August 2012)

Seriously is that letter real? It's a joke


----------



## TrasaM (16 August 2012)

I've not looked on you tube but I suspect that if I did there would be lots of videos taken during the Olympics ..guess they will have to send all those a threatening letter too. ..?


----------



## SusannaF (16 August 2012)

TrasaM said:



			I've not looked on you tube but I suspect that if I did there would be lots of videos taken during the Olympics ..guess they will have to send all those a threatening letter too. ..?
		
Click to expand...

Excellent point.


----------



## mle22 (16 August 2012)

It certainly shows the IOC in a very poor light.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 August 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Whoa, surely rolkur should be seen in the same light as doping by the IOC?
		
Click to expand...

Errr no, giving illegal drugs to a horse is not the same as a working system that's lot s of people disaggree with.


----------



## Charem (18 August 2012)

TrasaM said:



			I've not looked on you tube but I suspect that if I did there would be lots of videos taken during the Olympics ..guess they will have to send all those a threatening letter too. ..?
		
Click to expand...

Umm, a friend took a photo of myself posing next to one of the xc fences which is now on my fb...when can I expect a threatening letter? And if I do not recieve said letter, could I make a claim for predujice?

What utter rubbish  FEI and IOC really need to clean up their act.


----------



## TrasaM (18 August 2012)

Legally it could be challenged I think. They'd have to justify why one video post or photo gets a threatening letter but another does not. Think they'd have a lot of suing to do


----------



## Marydoll (19 August 2012)

The IOC should be ashamed of themselves if theyre participating in an attempt to cover up the use of a banned training method used in their arenas during the olympics, im not talking LDR that is allowed for short periods of time, it was rollkur in the videos and stills ive seen, the lauded "expert  stewards" either cant see it, didnt see it, or chose to ignore it, which is shameful and sad, so imo they werent doing their job properly, or are they just to scared to open their mouths for fear of being shunned by the powers that be ...... If it was me id rather my name went into history as the steward who stood up for the horse and warned a rider to stop the abuse of their animal and if it continued, ask for there immediate disqualification, that imo would be a non athlete olympic hero


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 August 2012)

Zuzan said:



			mmm I tried posting as much on the IOC FB page and it got taken down.. obviously the IOC have no more principles than the FEI..  Sigh

Quite obviously the IOC do not want this exposed any more than the FEI.  Frankly the IOC have swept infringements of Humans Rights under their burgeoning carpet so are hardly likely to be more principled about mere equines.
		
Click to expand...

Despite the FEI banning everyone who posts about rollkur on their facebook page, the messages demanding action still keep coming. 
 It seems that the IOC and FEI are afraid of free speech and are desperately trying to silence the ever growing number of critics.


----------



## amage (22 August 2012)

In fairness to the IOC they are not demanding withdrawal due to content but rather withdrawal due to copyright infringement. They have not said that they agree with rollkur or disputed that it took place just that the footage is in contravention of signed paid agreements with other filming companies who paid a fortune to film at the Olympics


----------



## SusannaF (22 August 2012)

amage said:



			In fairness to the IOC they are not demanding withdrawal due to content but rather withdrawal due to copyright infringement. They have not said that they agree with rollkur or disputed that it took place just that the footage is in contravention of signed paid agreements with other filming companies who paid a fortune to film at the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

I know, but there are films of Olympic events all over YouTube, taken by audience members who are now making money from ad revenue. And I don't *think* Epona TV is a for-profit group (though I need to check).


----------



## stencilface (22 August 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Errr no, giving illegal drugs to a horse is not the same as a working system that's lot s of people disaggree with.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but a system which is banned, the same as performance enhancing drugs are


----------

